# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کمک در مورد تغییر رشته در سال چهارم

## clonj12

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید 
رراستیتش من خیلی وقته با سایت شما آشنا هستم ولی زیاد به انجمنش سر نمی زدم
الان من یوم ریاضیم سال آخر میخوام برم تجربی
 چجوری زیست سال دوم و سوم رو بخونم؟؟
چه کتاب های کمک درسی بهتره بگیرم؟؟
کلاس بیرون برم یا نه؟؟
تنهایی خونه بخونم میتونم زیست رو کامل یاد بگیرم؟؟
از تابستون شروع کنم یا از الان ؟؟
یکی از دوستام سی دی های زیست کنکور آسان است رو داره میتونم رایگان ازش بگیرم 
اگه سی دی هارو بگیرم تاثیر خوبی داره یا اصلا ازش نگیرم؟؟
پیشپاپیش ممنون که راهنمایی میکنید

----------


## Prison Break

بهتره قبل از اومدن به تجربی یه تحقیقی بکنی و بعد بیای. و در ضمن رنج نمرات و معدل خودت و نمراتت رو بهتره بگی تا مشاوره بهتری بهت داده بشه.
تجربی خیلی سخت تر از اون چیزی هست که فکرشو بکنی برای قبولی توی رشته های خوب پس با هوشیاری و دقت تصمیم بگیر

زیست هارو هم میتونی خودت بخونی هم کلاس بری. اگه خواستی کلاس بری بهتره درس رو کاملاً خودت بخونی و بعد بری سر کلاس تا یه دور مرور شه و جاهای نامفهوم برطرف! 
پیشنهاد می کنم اگه معدل زیر 19/5 یا دیگه در بدترین شرایط 19 داری بیای تجربی تازه در صورت علاقه !! در غیر این صورت نیا که شانست توی ریاضی خیلی بالاتر از تجربی

----------


## rezmile

> با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید 
> رراستیتش من خیلی وقته با سایت شما آشنا هستم ولی زیاد به انجمنش سر نمی زدم
> الان من یوم ریاضیم سال آخر میخوام برم تجربی
>  چجوری زیست سال دوم و سوم رو بخونم؟؟
> چه کتاب های کمک درسی بهتره بگیرم؟؟
> کلاس بیرون برم یا نه؟؟
> تنهایی خونه بخونم میتونم زیست رو کامل یاد بگیرم؟؟
> از تابستون شروع کنم یا از الان ؟؟
> یکی از دوستام سی دی های زیست کنکور آسان است رو داره میتونم رایگان ازش بگیرم 
> ...



فکرخوبیه.من خودم امسال تغییر رشته دادم و از ریاضی اومدم تجربی.کتابا رو خودت هم میتونی بخونی واسه امتحانش.تازی نمره اش تاثیر واسه من و تویی ک تغییر رشته ای هستیم نداره

----------

